# Painting Pumpkins



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

In my area there is a woman who paints pumpkins for resale to groceries, farm stands, auctions, etc. She buys small pumpkins (not sure of what type) in bulk, paints whimsical faces (smiling, winking, laughing, etc.) on them, coats them with a clear coat to make them last. It has been a big enough seller for her so that she has set up a cottage business in her garage, employing between 10-12 other women for 2-3 months painting, glossing, and packing for shipment. 

I do not have an artistic bone in my body, and would not have thought of this, but I figured I'd pass it on to my fellow HTers so maybe someone else could benefit.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

This sounds wonderful! Wish I was talented enough to do it.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

My mom and I used to do this at a farm when I was a kid. We would make about $400 a day just painting silly faces on pumpkins. With this down economy I don't know how well you could do now.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

The best I could do would be to paint the pumpkin orange. (I think)


----------

